# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  My best piece to date, Brazilian Rainbow boa.

## Valvaren

I took some shots of this guy before I baked him so I could get him in some poses, I'm really happy with how he came out! Its been awhile since I've made a brazilian but this one blows my other Brb pieces out of the water and into space!



Final pose 



I'll gets some shots up of him finished when I figure out a way to get iridescence.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-20-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-19-2014),_KING JAMES_ (01-19-2014),MizTwisted (10-20-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-22-2014)

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

That's so awesome, you really have a great talant. I want to start working with clay sometime soon

----------


## Valvaren

Thank you SnakeKittyFish, you should definitely try it out!!!

----------

_KING JAMES_ (01-19-2014)

----------


## TheSnakeGuy

*That is beautiful! Definitely gotta get that fired and glazed. I wish I knew what to tell you to put on it to get that telltale rainbow shine.*

----------


## Valvaren

Thanks thesnakeguy, it's fired and looks really good, I've been packing around about some tricks for the iridescence

----------

_KING JAMES_ (01-19-2014)

----------


## TheSnakeGuy

This might sound crazy, but a few drops of motor oil diluted with a clear lacquer might give it that rainbow effect. Like when you see oil in water out on the ground.

Sent from my RM-877_nam_att_205 using Tapatalk

----------


## Valka

Opalescent nail varnish? I got one from a makeup brand called Stargazer that had a great rainbow shine effect on my nails, and I often paint my clay stuff with nail varnish.

----------


## Heeltoeclutch

> I took some shots of this guy before I baked him


 I opened the thread thinking this was a real animal and read this line to my supreme shock.  

Looks fantastic!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-20-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> I opened the thread thinking this was a real animal and read this line to my supreme shock.  
> 
> Looks fantastic!


Hahaha I had the same reaction!! XD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MizTwisted

This is awesome!! (I was wondering how you were posing it different ways, good idea to take some pics before baking!) I do some sculpting with sculpey and paint so I love seeing stuff like this! Lotts of hard work and detail. It turned out really great!  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-22-2014)

----------


## Valvaren

Thank you MizTwisted! Its been quite awhile since i've dealt with just clay, i've since moved onto just super sculpey and acrylic paint. Do you have any threads of your work? I'd love to see.

----------

MizTwisted (10-24-2014)

----------


## MizTwisted

> Thank you MizTwisted! Its been quite awhile since i've dealt with just clay, i've since moved onto just super sculpey and acrylic paint. Do you have any threads of your work? I'd love to see.


You're very welcome!  :Smile:  painting the small pieces allows for so much more control over detail than just using the clay, love it! I don't have any threads with my sculpey stuff yet just my paintings, but I may post one soon. Keep up the good work!! ^.^

----------

